# Government's view on marriage



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Good morning everybody

On this auspicious day, I have been treated to a tax break of £212 per annum which amounts to £42.40 per year by HM Government. This barely covers 1 pair of my wife's shoes. My wife says that because the government will not pay her unemployment benefit, I have to pay her unemployment benefit and she says that "Marriage is Slavery". Does anybody have any comments on this. Many thanks in anticipation.

Take Care

Jacko Jack


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I think most government laws on marriage are based on a rather archaic view of relationships. I would much prefer to see a set of different "marriage" contracts that better represent the reality of different types of relationships. Ranging from a stay-at-home, child-raising spouse + breadwinner, to a situation where both spouses have independent careers. 

I think this is a bigger issue than same-sex marriage which can be structured in a traditional or non-traditional fashion.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

in short - I am against all 'married persons allowances' as they typically incentivise archaic behaviour like women giving up work when they have kids.

In the UK it's a token effort only, but in switzerland for example, the day a couple get married the whole of their tax allowance goes to the highest earner. So it makes more sense for 'mom' to stay at home with the kids and effectively give up her career.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

And in France there are generous stipends for having children. Screw that. Let's have society implode and burn.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

thanks for the unnecessary sarcasm.

I am in favour of marriage but don't think financial incentives of this kind are appropriate.

I think marriages can be stronger/happier when partners at least have the option of leaving.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

"My wife says that because the government will not pay her unemployment benefit, I have to pay her unemployment benefit and she says that "Marriage is Slavery". Does anybody have any comments on this. Many thanks in anticipation."

That's beyond comment. I'm aghast.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Jacko, 

My idea of a marriage is 100% pooled resources, so I think it is good that you are treated as a unit.

Your wife's comments were for reaction right? Sounds like maybe symptoms of underlying resentment or just talking $#@#.


----------

